# Preparing the Build



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Well, we have "hooked" on to a heck of a deal on an outbuilding that is 6 wide & 8' long x 8 high in center, guy will deliver and set up on site for almost the same price it would be for us to build one! 

So here is the final plan: building is 6 x 8, I plan to install a wire mesh wall with walk thru door for me, to make the inside 6 x 6. (gives me a 2' area to store feed, grit, etc... In that 6 x 6 area will be one wall of nest boxes, the other wall perches, and in the spring on the perch wall, will put in door with landing board & small wire exterior addition for my flyers. On the end wall, it will be attached to the 8' aviary, there will be a door with daily access to the aviary. Will also be installing a mesh 2 x 2 panel for window, with plexiglass for winter. Along the base (ground level) will be 2 screened vents. In the top, there will be more vents. The other end will be the walk door, opening outward so I can hook it to the fence in summer. Was planning to put linoleum tiles on the floor to make clean up easier.

One question, has anyone used the Turbine Vent in their roof instead of multiple mesh vents? It looks quite convenient for sucking out stale air, but not sure if it would cause a draft? Need your opinions on this please. On the inside of the vent, I would place a piece of mesh over it as to not get a bird stuck in there somehow.

So did I miss anything?


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

I have not finished mine yet but I have seen more than one loft with a turbine vent to get rid of the hot air, I would think some mesh wire would be a good idea to keep them from getting sucked out of the vent .


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

*windows*

Ok, on the 8' side I need windows. Keep in mind the interior will be sectioned off to 6 x 6 for the birds, leaving me the 2' area to store feed, etc...

I want to use 2 x 2 windows. Should I put them side by side, then the trap & landing board underneath, or maybe next to them? or split them up with a 2' space in between, leaving room for the trap & landing board between the windows?
Building this tomorrow (thursday) so need to know asap!

Thanks!


----------



## 9edriver (May 23, 2008)

If it were me, I would keep the entire interior area for the birds. A 2 foot section would come in useful when the birds are moved in. As far as storage goes, you can build something small on the outside to hold that stuff. Put some pics up then the loft is finished


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

*Update*

Well, my bird has moved into his new loft.

I changed some things, like there are 6 double nest boxes (originally planned 8), got them up and mounted 3' off the ground, so top box is at around 5 1/2 feet.
Put in vents along front side floor level & vents at top opposite side for cross ventilation.
Put in a doggie door for access to the 8' sq aviary for my breeding pairs. Dog door has a locking slider to close at night. Very secure & tight fit.
There are 2 double paned windows with screens, have perches / boards at windows so birds can sit and look out. I will be putting in the landing board & small aviary off one of those in the spring for my flyers.
I put in a wire wall inside to allow me access inside and be able to shut the outside door before entering the loft. Also allows me to leave it open during hot summer days for extra air flow. ** Yes, I used chicken wire, but it is heavy duty wire not the standard thin chicken coop wire. We don't get the critters some of you do. Also have a Great Pyrenees who stays in that area to protect.
Still have to put up my perches, hopefully tommorrow. Supposed to get cold & windy, possible rain. So got loft done just in time before winter weather hits!
Still got a few "touch up" things to do, but at least for now it is livable and gets the bird out of the elements.


































see next post for more...


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

*more*










and the keeper of my soon to be flock...


----------

